# Standing In Line - Take Your Kindle!



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yet another advantage that the Kindle brings with it: it magically makes lines at the store go faster! 

Jan and I did some shopping tonight, and of course the stores were jammed. But we happened to have our Kindles with us (sorry, both nameless!) because we had brought them to read during dinner at the mall. But when we got in those lines and turned those suckers on, it seemed like a flash when we were up to the counter and then out!

So: if you're going out shopping and expect to stand in line, make sure to take your Kindle!! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Works great at the laundromat to.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just don't leave your Kindle in the shopping cart or on the conveyor belt at the checkout! Sometimes I think I need a Kindle leash to connect it to me so I don't leave it somewhere by accident.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sometimes I think I need a Kindle leash to connect it to me so I don't leave it somewhere by accident.
> 
> L


Now there's a new accessory someone should invent. Sort of like those key rings on the retractable cord. . .

Ann


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

When I go out my Kindle is in my purse.  Always handy just in case I have a few minutes.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm the place order in line with a kindle. I text everyone when I get near the register. if they don't get there in time...its back to the back of the line. too bad for them


----------



## Sad Puppy (Nov 4, 2008)

My wife and I don't leave the house without our Kindles. We stop for lunch we have our Kindles and they are great for killing time at the movies waiting for the show to start. I can't see going any where without my Kindle just in case I can find a minute to read


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I read my kindle before the movie too. even though the theater has the first look thing so you can watch tv show previews and the making of a movie or documentary, I use my kindle to plan my movie hopping schedule or look up the reviews of other movies playing or the one I'm about to watch


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I took mine with me this morning to the mechanics because I knew I would have to wait for an oil change. They told me it woudl be an hour before they could even get to my car and I said no problem cause my hubby was taking me out for breakfast and would bring me back. I never got to read at the diner because the service was so fast and when he took me back 35 minutes later, my car was already finished and waiting on me!! I never got the chance to even take my kindle out of sleep mode all day! If I had been kindleless, I would have been sitting and waiting all morning with nothing to do!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Works great at the laundromat to.


Exactly! One of my favorite places to read on the Kindle.

Car repairs/maintenance tasks, too - the magazines are usually outdated anyway 

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am off to the eye doctor this morning. You can be sure my Kindle will be with me!

L


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Standing in line at the Bank.

This way I read instead of fuming over the chronic lack of Tellers and a Bank who does not care that 100's of people waste many hours every day waiting in their lines.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I took mine with me this morning to the mechanics because I knew I would have to wait for an oil change. They told me it woudl be an hour before they could even get to my car and I said no problem cause my hubby was taking me out for breakfast and would bring me back. I never got to read at the diner because the service was so fast and when he took me back 35 minutes later, my car was already finished and waiting on me!! I never got the chance to even take my kindle out of sleep mode all day! If I had been kindleless, I would have been sitting and waiting all morning with nothing to do!


LOL, Angela! You got that right! I took my Kindle with me to vote this year, planning on being able to read while in line. NO LINES! First time ever we walked right in and voted. (We went around 11 AM on election day.) If I had been kindleless, the lines would have still been wrapped around the school, like they were in the morning.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL, Angela! You got that right! I took my Kindle with me to vote this year, planning on being able to read while in line. NO LINES! First time ever we walked right in and voted. (We went around 11 AM on election day.) If I had been kindleless, the lines would have still been wrapped around the school, like they were in the morning.
> 
> Betsy


Ha! Yeah, I did the same thing. The nearby middle school is our polling place, so I just walked over, thinking it would be packed. I read my Kindle on the way...and there were only about three people in the voting booths! Guess I had missed all the action (I went after work).

And yeah, I agree: if I *hadn't* taken my Kindle, I would've been there for hours...


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I stand in line for nothing. If it's more than a minute or two wait, I do without and come back at another time.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Faith usually goes almost everywhere with me so that I always have something to read in long line, doctor offices, etc, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I stand in line for nothing. If it's more than a minute or two wait, I do without and come back at another time.


My husband's the same way, but if I think it'll take me less time to stand in line than leave and come back, I want to stand in line. I hate making two trips...

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

But when you gotta do it, and there would still be lines when you come back, it's good to have your Kindle! 

While we were standing in line at Game Stop, a little girl walked by and saw us reading our Kindles. She said, "Hey, look Mommy, they have Kindles, too! But they decorated theirs." The mother did a quick double-take.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thoughtful question - does Santa read a Kindle while traveling from the North Pole?

Steve


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Thoughtful question - does Santa read a Kindle while traveling from the North Pole?
> Steve


I'm thinking he probably has to concentrate on driving so he cannot read. I do think he probably keeps his Lists on some sort of hand held device though.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I'm thinking he probably has to concentrate on driving so he cannot read. I do think he probably keeps his Lists on some sort of hand held device though.


autopilot


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> autopilot


That's what Rudolf's for!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> But when you gotta do it, and there would still be lines when you come back, it's good to have your Kindle!


I haven't HAD to wait in line since I left the Army. I don't even let the doctor keep me in his waiting room much past the appointment hour. But during my Saturday free time, when I get to sit in my favorite cigar store with a smoke and a coffee, I always have my Kindle!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I actually bought a larger purse to accommodate Saint-Germain. No sense in being without one's Kindle for a moment!


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I actually bought a larger purse to accommodate Saint-Germain. No sense in being without one's Kindle for a moment!


Mikuto ~ my mother, Queen of all Accessories, is going to let me borrow one of her large purses when I'm visiting over Christmas. I can't fit the Kindle in mine and am going through all kind of hoops making sure it's with me, yet secure. Post-holiday I will shop for a new, Kindle holding purse!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I was lucky, the purse I got was only 16.99 at Target, and I can fit my wallet, my Nintendo DS, my Kindle, and my portable hard drive in there with room to spare!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Another great benefit of the Kindle -- it makes standing in line QUIET. I am SO TIRED of being stuck in line between two people who are yakking on their cell phones to kill time! At least the Kindle is nice and quiet, and so is the person reading it. So fight noise pollution! Take your Kindle everywhere!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Staying in line at the outlet mall, I had every intention for some kindle time, but got distracted by foreigners. I attempted to practice my Japanese, but it ended being my EpicFail of 2008 . We ended up having a conversation in English. Still, I got to show my kindle to a japanese tourist.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Staying in line at the outlet mall, I had every intention for some kindle time, but got distracted by foreigners. I attempted to practice my Japanese, but it ended being my EpicFail of 2008 . We ended up having a conversation in English. Still, I got to show my kindle to a japanese tourist.


Not just Fail 2008 but EPICFAIL? Ouch.

Reminds me of the first time I went to a Starbucks and ordered a Caramel Macchiatto, I pronounced it so badly that I've never ordered one again out of embarrassment.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I categorize it as an EpicFail....cuz the guy was hot and...my particles were so off.


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Just don't leave your Kindle in the shopping cart or on the conveyor belt at the checkout! Sometimes I think I need a Kindle leash to connect it to me so I don't leave it somewhere by accident.
> 
> L


Maybe we need the Kindle Lo-Jack? Then again, maybe not - I was imagining all sorts of alarms going off or messages like the woman's perturbed voice on the gps system - "Recalculating"; "You've left your Kindle (you dummy)"


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I was lucky, the purse I got was only 16.99 at Target, and I can fit my wallet, my Nintendo DS, my Kindle, and my portable hard drive in there with room to spare!


Glad to see someone with her priorities straight. Who needs all that girlie stuff when you can carry tech sruff?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I categorize it as an EpicFail....cuz the guy was hot and...my particles were so off.


But look at it this way, you went clear through to Dec 23 before an EpicFail. Not many of us can say that!

Besides, if he was a nice guy he was probably charmed by your attempt. . . .


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Glad to see someone with her priorities straight. Who needs all that girlie stuff when you can carry tech sruff?


I've always been a tech geek. I remember in 2nd or 3rd grade the librarian used to have me come in and test out computer programs. On top of that I've always been the one to know how to program the VCR to get it to stop flashing 12:00.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> On top of that I've always been the one to know how to program the VCR to get it to stop flashing 12:00.


Electric tape works


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Electric tape works


where do you plug that in?


----------

